# Dead Clown Loaches



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought 5 clown loaches almost three weeks ago now and 2 have died in the past couple of days with no noticeable indicators.  This happened after being introduced into the main tank. I put the survivors back into their quarantine/hospital tank yesterday and dosed with Prazipro. So far they are all alive and swimming around although one is very pale. No signs of Ich so no Ich meds yet. 
I'm hoping someone can give me advice on how to carry out their treatment. I'm assuming I should be doing small daily water changes and adding a small amount of Prazipro to make up for what I'm taking out???
Also, does anyone have any other meds they would suggest using with Prazipro or should I just stick to the one. 
The other fish in the main tank all seem fine right now. Should the main tank be getting any meds or should it just be left alone? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What are your tank specifications? What about water chemistry? It could be as simple as an ammonia spike due to a sudden increase in bioload (especially if your tank volume is small).


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Tank specs are all good. Tap water and tank water are pretty much identical for GH,KH and PH. All water going into the tank is treated with water conditioner. Nitrate levels are pretty low. Bioload is low and the tank is planted.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

where did you get the clowns?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did you follow the directions for dosing prazi-pro? You're not supposed to dose more than once every 3 - 5 days.

I can't help you on the loach issue specifically, but you're doing the prazi wrong, which may further be stressing the fish. Perhaps loaches.com might yield you some loach-specific info.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

The clowns are from BA's in Scarborough.


Ameekplec, is there supposed to be no water changes while using prazipro?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You're supposed to treat, and then do a water change without replacing more medication - it's just more stress on the fish and meds in the water.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

*Uhoh*

I thought I was supposed to do water changes but replace the amount being taken out in the water change. 

I checked the directions online and noted that it says "A single treatment lasting 5-7 days is normally sufficient." That's what you're referring to when you say only dose once I assume.  
Thanks for telling me ameekplec, I would have continued to add more with each water change if you hadn't told me.

I'll make sure to do a water change tonight when i get home from work without adding any prazipro back in. What percentage of water can/should I be changing each day? I'm feeding them frozen bloodworms a few times a day, but only as much as they consume in the few minutes. It's less than a cube a day.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

it might just have been stress alone that could have killed ur loaches... i get clowns from that location and they're just fine... sometimes lookin' a little on the skinny side.... i'm sure u know this but clowns need warm water, hope you have a heater in there, also they really need places to hide to feel secure, an open tank without any caves isn't ideal for them.... i'm just adding my two cents here, but at least u did the right thing getting 5 to start with as they are happiest when in a pack........... let us know how those survivors are doing....


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

*Update*

The three surivors seem to be doing well. They've all been eating and seem to be doing okay. They are coming to the end of their Prazipro bath and I'm wondering if there is anything else I should do before putting them back into the main tank. The six albino bn plecos (about 1-1/2" long) and 7 zebra danios all seem fine in the main tank and I haven't added any meds to it, just regular water change on the weekend.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

I find that the smaller the clown loach, the higher the likelihood of fatality. Where your 2 fatalities around 1"? I've had problems keeping the little ones alive, once they reach about 1.5" they seem to have a much better survival rate. I recently lost 2 tiny ones around 1" each the other 5 in my tank are all doing great though. I'm not sure if the problem isn't simply the little ones not being able to compete for food with the bigger ones... just kinda rambling right now as I haven't figured out the cause. This year I've lost 3 small clown loaches. Anyway, hope your other loaches are still doing well. Just love to watch those jokers! n


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Down to only 2 now. 1 more died about 5 days after going back into the main tank. They are all over 2" and full bodied. I'm not sure what's wrong but if the last 2 die I think I'll take a break from clown loaches. One of the two is pale but they both seem to be eating.


----------

